# East bay trout



## saltyshep (Jun 18, 2017)

I have owned offshore boats my whole life and recently bought a 23' Robalo, can't go as shallow as I would like and would like to spread my horizons beyond Jeddy fishing. Always slay the trout in my kayak but am in west bay. East bay seems like a whole different beast. I keep my boat at the Galveston yacht basin.

Could anyone give me some decent east bay trout and redfish spots that are 3+ feet deep other than Hannah's reef. I caught 3 today in the ship Chanel near the rigs and Texas ATM Galveston but am still exploring


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Head out to East Bay any saturday morning during the summer. Drive around and when you see more than three boats in an area mark it on your GPS and come back later to check out what they are fishing on. Most all of EB is over 4ft except the visible islands and the reef right near Hannahs.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

I wade a lot of areas in east bay. Some of the shorelines have some good guts where it may drop a foot or so and come back up. You can catch some good fish in those areas. The first suggestion is a potlicking suggestion lol.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

You can run pretty much anywhere in East Bay... On the south shoreline, even up in Yates Bayou, around Elm Grove Point and such. Back in the day, I preferred East Bay above most of the rest of the Galveston Bay system... Under right conditions, the North Shoreline can be real good, but with our SE prevailing winds, it stays beat up a lot. Frenchie's Reef is just east and north of Elm Grove Point, and many of the bigger reefs up in East Bay are well marked (unfortunately)... but they are all fishable in your boat. I used to fish' em in a 23' Chris Craft...


----------



## layedback2 (Oct 22, 2016)

I am in the same boat ( so to speak ) did offshore for over 30 years. Just bought a 22 bluewave and have been exploring east bay. Peppers grove ( several ) Bull Shoals. Hana's, lil Hana's, they are all on a map.


----------



## saltyshep (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you for everyone who replied. I will give these spots a chance. Are you throwing live bait? Chicken boys? Down south? Mirrodines? Those are most of my go tos that's why I ask


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Inspector Scotty (Jun 25, 2016)

Frenchie's Reef? Where is that at?


----------



## saltyshep (Jun 18, 2017)

It is Northeast of yates bayou


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

Frenchies in directly north of stingrays.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Place you really need to go slow a few times is entering East Bay at Seivers cut from the Intercoastal waterway. Go in at the middle of the cut slowly until you have a track in the sweet spot. I don't know about the west end of the cut but the East end gets real shallow on a low tide. I have gone through there dozens of times and last trip I almost got stuck on a low tide because I was too far East. That was in a 23 feet Schoalwater Cat. It gets shallow quick. That being said you should be good shape going into the bay in the middle of the cut. Just be careful as in that boat you won't as lucky as I was.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*At Seivers cut*

line up with the canal across from the red buoy. There are two canals at the homes at Seivers. so use the western most canal as your target to make the turn into the bay. East of that boy and the water gets shallow.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

The only place that has fish in east bay is on Hannas inside the sticks, right?


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

Brian Castille said:


> The only place that has fish in east bay is on Hannas inside the sticks, right?


Yes this is the only place in east bay that holds fish year around if you go there you can't do wrong.


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

shorelines are covered with snakes, coyotes, hawgs and piranhas....stay at Hannas only place in east bay that is safe and holds feech......


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

dpeterson said:


> line up with the canal across from the red buoy. There are two canals at the homes at Seivers. so use the western most canal as your target to make the turn into the bay. East of that boy and the water gets shallow.


Guys - where is this Seivers Cut?

TWG


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Sievers*

Not trying to be an A-hole but you guys are asking questions about specific areas that are easily found via the web and a simple search. See picture for Sievers pulled directly from Google. A hook and Line map will do wonders and costs 20$


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Not trying to be an A-hole but you guys are asking questions about specific areas that are easily found via the web and a simple search. See picture for Sievers pulled directly from Google. A hook and Line map will do wonders and costs 20$


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Thanks for the info!!


POTLICKER! This info was for that guy only! :ac550:


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> POTLICKER! This info was for that guy only! :ac550:


Going to need to start dragging that cone around when your wading


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Going to need to start dragging that cone around when your wading


Rigging the NO POTLICKING ZONE CONE on top of a do-Net now! Toss it out when we anchor the boat!


----------

